

Packager – Announcing RPM support for Ruby and NodeJS projects - crohr
http://blog.packager.io/post/90058347406/announcing-rpm-support

======
FooBarWidget
What happened to the pkgr.io name/domain? Was it too hip after all?

~~~
crohr
Glad you remember it ;) I figured it would be an easier name to remember (and
use in writing).

------
earless1
Thank you

